# I just got it!!!!



## girlsruleyo (Jun 16, 2005)

A RBP


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Congrats on the pick-up!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that's great. how large is your new RBP?


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

congrats enjoy your new fish


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Whta size tank you got it in now?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

your excited over a RBP?

j/k









How big is it?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats with the red belly. How big is he and what size tank do you have him in? Are you planning on keeping him solitary his whole life?
~Taylor~


----------



## girlsruleyo (Jun 16, 2005)

The two incher is currently in a 30 gallon tank. I would like to get him two other friends and put em in a 75.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

girlsruleyo said:


> The two incher is currently in a 30 gallon tank. I would like to get him two other friends and put em in a 75.
> [snapback]1073366[/snapback]​


Sounds like a good plan!!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

congrats and welcome.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

girlsruleyo said:


> The two incher is currently in a 30 gallon tank. I would like to get him two other friends and put em in a 75.
> [snapback]1073366[/snapback]​


Bigger is better







If you know what I mean


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

red bellies r my favorite wat size tank and how big is it


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

piranha98 said:


> red bellies r my favorite wat size tank and how big is it
> [snapback]1073545[/snapback]​


He is a 2 incher and in a 30 gallon tank. You seriously need to read everything before you post.








~Taylor~


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

congradulations, sweet pickup


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Congrats man


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

congrats


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

sounds sweet


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> girlsruleyo said:
> 
> 
> > The two incher is currently in a 30 gallon tank. I would like to get him two other friends and put em in a 75.
> ...


Yep, sounds like you're on the right track.









Welcome!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

welcome and congrats on the p.
wes


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Congrats on the P you stud.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

post some pics!!


----------

